# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Ingeniero Agrònomo capacitador en ventas y marketing agropecuario

## manolo40pe

*Ingeniero Agrónomo especializado en ventas y marketing Agropecuario, he capacitado a más de 50 ingenieros RTCs, promotores de campo y fuerza de ventas de empresas agrícolas como INVERAGRO, FAUSTO PIAGGIO, CHEMIE, GRUPO KAMPU, CORADEP SAC, entre otras. Contacto : 978612435, ingeagronomo69@gmail.com, Ing José Salazar C.*Temas similares: CAPACITACION EN VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO I SEMINARIO PRESENCIAL DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO - CHICLAYO CAPACITACION A FUERZA DE VENTAS y  ASESORES COMERCIALES AGRICOLAS EN TECNICAS DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO CAPACITACION A FUERZA DE VENTAS y  ASESORES COMERCIALES AGRICOLAS EN TECNICAS DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO Ingeniero Agrónomo

----------

